# Greetings



## TJGore (Oct 17, 2010)

I am glad to find this new masonic tool. I am a Master Mason from Lodge 1417 in Clear Lake, TX. As a hobby I collect Masonic related items be it books, swords, jewelry, or what have you. Those that I really seek out are those that have a sense of history associated with them. Recently I found a 1800's copy of the book of scarlet. More to follow probably in other forums as I digest through that book.

I am excited to be here and can not wait to share what I know but absurd what the other members of this group have and are willing to share.

I am still getting the hang of is tool so if you reply I am not sure if I will get notified so advanced apologies if I do not reply in a timely manner. I do look forward to communication with my fellow brothers.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome to the site my Brother! Please let me know if you need anything


----------



## TJGore (Oct 17, 2010)

Blake Bowden said:
			
		

> Welcome to the site my Brother! Please let me know if you need anything



Thank you Brother! I received an email as you responded to my posting. I have to say this is an impressive endeavor. I look forward to working my way into a position that I can technically contribute.

NOW back to exploring...


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## TJGore (Oct 17, 2010)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forums.



Thank you Brother... Look forward to visiting with you...


----------



## David Duke (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome brother, I'm sure you will find this place very enlightening.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome TJGore!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brother!


----------



## peace out (Oct 18, 2010)

Howdy


----------

